

Ask HN: Where can I hire workstation for 3D rendering? - alvil

Hi, guys<p>is there some service you recommend where I can hire high performance workstation for 3D rendering in 3D Max?<p>Thanks.
======
billconan
you can try Amazon g2 gpu instances

or nvidia grid, but the service is currently down.

~~~
alvil
Thanks a lot

